# Awesome fruit punch



## Puff (Jun 2, 2006)

I got his recipe from the White House site many years ago. President Clinton apparently had it at Christmas. 

1 cup sugar
1 1/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 cup apricot nectar
2 cups orange juice
3 cups apple cider
1 1/2 cups pineapple juice
2 qts. gingerale or 1 qt. gingerale and 1 bottle of champagne
2 cups cranberry juice
3 oz. grenadine syrup,optional

Mix together and serve very cold.


----------



## Swann (Jun 2, 2006)

[B]WHAT NO RUM?????[/B]


----------

